
eBay bans sellers from profiting off Coronavirus - smaili
https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ebay-bans-sellers-from-using-coronavirus-to-profit-from-tragedies-and-disasters-150927277.html
======
heartbeats
> the inflation of prices “above prevailing market value” in order to attempt
> to profit from the outbreak.

It doesn't sound like those prices are above the prevailing market value, if
that's what it costs to buy a mask.

"The best time to panic is before everyone else does" \- even if you think
19-NCoV is nonsense, it's still a rational move to stock up on medical
supplies - in particular those who are limited in production and sorely needed
by hospitals.

